# dryer line



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

currently moving a laundry room 10 feet straight back. The current dryer is right where the door hole is going. Its a true 2 story house no attic. I want to pop a hole in the garage and add a junction box. then tube the line and run across the ceiling and then down into the new wall. You can,t run the line to box with out making a huge mess. I will have some pictures tommorrow. Its a 10/3 line to btw


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Is there a question in there, Dan?


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

the question is


Can i just put a junction box???? and then pipe the wire to where its going. as you can tell i cant type worth a darn. maybe that is because i was always drunk in english class


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

As long as the junction is accessible.

http://www.ohiohomedoctorremodeling.com


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Certainly you can, as long as the junction box remains accessible and the conduit is properly terminated at each end.

Er... I mean, your highly qualified electrician with 87 licenses and permits can. :whistling


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

yes it will be. I will post pictures tommrow of what i want to do. I think i will get the thumbs up. I am having a wire boy do it but i like to have my plan nailed down so I can have it all ready for him


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

thanks tin. Most guys love my jobs. i do all the grunt work and clean up after them pretty much. That way they just come and go and I dont have to hear a sob story of this and that. and if I clean up wham noone to blame but me


----------



## one man show (Dec 20, 2010)

*dryer circuit*

if the tube (conduit ) is subjected to physical damage then it must be sched. 80 or emt,imt or rigid. if you have more than three current carrying conductors in the same raceway youll have to derate . nuetral will carry only the unbalanced load on most dryers


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I seriously doubt a laundry room will subject Sch. 40 PVC to 'physical damage'.
Forget about derating. You only need to really worry once you're over 9 current-carrying conductors.


----------



## one man show (Dec 20, 2010)

*dryer circuit*

U R CORRECT ABOUT DERATING AS LONG AS THE LARGEST CONDUCTOR IS #12 and yes subject to damage in a luandry room


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

one man show said:


> U R CORRECT ABOUT DERATING AS LONG AS THE LARGEST CONDUCTOR IS #12 and yes subject to damage in a luandry room



No, conductor size has NOTHING to do with derating.

And what in a laundry room can cause 'physical damage'?


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm sure some crap that Lady Gaga wears could be considered to cause physical damage.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I have to put a box above the door. The wire was nicked with a nail from the builder. The run it Right out the wall to the garage. Run condut to end of the garage which is about 9 feet left. Then bring the wire back in the wall and reinstall the dryer plug.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

well is here what was done. And you wont see the box or pipe. Thay are doing wall to wall cabinets along that wall. They had to do a junction box inside the room above the box. The builder nicked the wire didnt have a choice.


----------



## BDB (Sep 26, 2008)

opiethetileman said:


> well is here what was done. And you wont see the box or pipe. Thay are doing wall to wall cabinets along that wall. They had to do a junction box inside the room above the box. The builder nicked the wire didnt have a choice.


Someone needs a level:whistling


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey that whole wall is being covered. Yeah a level if it was exposed. But I need to take a picture of tHe hack who ran the pool pump wire. They didn't even pull the stickers off the pipe. Kinked the wall of the panel so hard cracked the corner bead. But hey the HO is happy that is what counts right.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

So what did you do? Is this BX cable in the photo run on the other side of the wall where the "wall-to-wall" cabinets are going? That was a good idea.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Mag, are you looking at the second pic? Looks to me like he use 1/2" PVC, you can see the belled end of the 90 above the box. BX would have been fine too IMO, actually would have been faster to install.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

opiethetileman said:


> ........They didn't even pull the stickers off the pipe. ...........



You're kidding, right?

You seriously expect someone to actually do that?


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I seriously doubt a laundry room will subject Sch. 40 PVC to 'physical damage'.
> Forget about derating. You only need to really worry once you're over 9 current-carrying conductors.


sorta off topic, but how do they define physical damage? i've seen romex exposed in a garage. see it exposed all the time near the panel in a basement which may become a workshop. do they define it or is it subject to approval? tia.


----------

